#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

IIIT Gwalior Year of Establishment:* 1997.

*IIIT Gwalior Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*IIIT Gwalior Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*IIIT Gwalior Branches In Engineering:*


B.Tech(ICT) + M.Tech(ICT)B.Tech.(ICT) + MBA
 

*First round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
5 Yrs. Integrated BTech (IT) & MBA /MTech(IT)
7183
15861
19175
31394
55721
115571
80865
195878



*Second Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
5 Yrs. Integrated BTech (IT) & MBA /MTech(IT)
7305
18204
19175
35145
55721
130159
198397
244265



*Third Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
5 Yrs. Integrated BTech (IT) & MBA /MTech(IT)
7305
19175
22041
36330
55721
139593
237979
265594



*Fourth Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
5 Yrs. Integrated BTech (IT) & MBA /MTech(IT)
7305
20054
20944
36330
55721
144534
215306
279602



*Spot Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*OP Rank*
*OB Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*Open*
*Close*
*Open*
*Close*
*Open*
*Close*
*Open*
*Close*

AI
5 Yrs. Dual degree BTech (IT) & MBA /MTech(IT)
14768
21557
24638
25598
149042
155845
217887
280307



*FEE STRUCTURE:* 
*Fees for 1st Semester*
*S.No.*
*Particulars*
*Amount*

*A) Institute Fees*

1
Tuition Fees
32,500

2
Semester Fees (Examination)
1,000

3
Course Material Fees
2,000

4
Registration/Enrolment Fees
1,000

5
Internet and Computer Charges
500

6
One Time Payments (*) (at the time of admission)
9,200


_Total (A) :_
_46,200_

*B*
_Hostel Room Charges (B) :_
_6,500_

*C*
_Hostel Mess Fees (Includes_ _₹2500/- as security) (C) :_
_11,500_


*Total (A) + (B) + (C) :*
*64,200*

*Note: SC/ST students will be exempted from payment of Tuition fees.*



*Fees for Subsequent Semesters*
*S.No.*
*Particulars*
*Amount*

1
Tuition Fees
32,500

2
Semester Fees (Examination)
1,000

3
Course Material Fees
2,000

4
Registration/Enrolment Fees
1,000

5
Internet and Computer Charges
500


*Total (A) :*
_37,000_

*B*
_Hostel Room Charges (B) :_
_6,500_

*C*
_Hostel Mess Fees (C) :_
_9,000_


*Total (A) + (B) + (C) :*
*52,500*

*Note: SC/ST students will be exempted from payment of Tuition fees.*


*

PLACEMENTS*: 2014



*IIIT Gwalior Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* Indian Institute of Information Technology and Management Gwalior was established by Govt of India through a cabinet decision taken in October 1995 based on a report of a working group (May 1995) of All India Council for Technical Education(AICTE) constituted, consisting of eminent professionals, academicians and policy makers in the areas of Information Technology, Management and Communication, to deliberate on the issue of IT integration. The working group prepared a basic document underlining the need of establishing a National Centre in the area of IT.


Government of Madhya Pradesh allotted land free of cost, first at the village Sonjana, on 16th January 1996. The foundation Stone of the Institute was laid on Jan 17, 1996 by Late Shrimant Madhav Rao Scindia, the then Minister of Human Resource Development. Govt of India. The first meeting of IIITM Gwalior Society was held on 17th January 1997 at Shastri Bhavan, New Delhi. The society was registered on 30 January 1997.


Consequently, the Indian Institute of Information Technology & Management (IIITM) was established at Gwalior as a centrally funded autonomous institution registered under the Societies Registration Act and sprawled over 60 hectares of land to build the Institute campus. The primary objectives of the institute are to create facilities for education, training, research, consultancy and professional development in the areas of Information Technology and Management in an integrated manner. The objectives of the institute were framed so as to create facilities for education, research, consultancy and professional development in the cusp area of IT and management through seamless integration. The institute was founded to bridge the gap between the technocrats and the managers and produce the new generation of entrepreneurs .


*Central library:* The institutes library is a collection of sources, resources, and services, and the structure in which it is housed; it is organized for use and maintained by the institute. In the more traditional sense, its a library is a collection of books.


The IIITM library has huge collection of both physical and digital books and resources. This library is made over the years. Institute keeps updating the library resources based on demand of class and student community. There are dedicated pool of staffs and librarian for management distribution of books inside library.


The institutes library is a collection of sources, resources, and services, and the structure in which it is housed; it is organized for use and maintained by the institute. In the more traditional sense, its a library is a collection of books.


The IIITM library has huge collection of both physical and digital books and resources. This library is made over the years. Institute keeps updating the library resources based on demand of class and student community. There are dedicated pool of staffs and librarian for management distribution of books inside library.

*IIIT Gwalior Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
There are reading rooms in corresponding hostels. Recently a Book club has been opened in BH-1 in association with Career Launcher Gwalior.

*IIIT Gwalior Address:* ABV-Indian Institute of Information Technology and Management Gwalior, Morena Link Road, Gwalior Madhya Pradesh, INDIA  474010.





  Similar Threads: IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Kancheepuram btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Gwalior Btech Admission 2013, Cutoff, Fee, Placements, Hostel,Campus Facilities [[NEW]]

----------

